# Caviar-2 bucklings on 3/17/2011



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Caviar is a pygmy. I have her due date as March 16 from the day I saw my buck showing interest, but I think maybe he was just on a roll after my Ober being in heat. He may had done his job with Caviar her heat 3 weeks before? Picture is from today. Sorry about the quality, but they were taken with a cell phone camera and through a double pane glass window I rarely remember to take the camera or phone out with me outside. To me she doesn't look like she has room for 32 more days of baby growth? Her udder is very noticable now through her winter shag. I haven't found many pygmy udder pictures to compare too. She spent most of her day hiding away, but that may had been because of a storm coming in.. it didn't stop the other goats from braving the wind to munch on grass though. Also Nemo, the father, nigerian dwarf, a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Caviar*

I don't know enough to have an opinion about this, but she sure does look round. I love her name. And your buck is really cute.

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Caviar*

She looks like a very pregnant girl! Since pygmies tend to be short and wide, the baby belly tends to be even more pronounced. Since you think she may have settled 3 weeks before you saw Nemo showing interest, use that date as well to get 145 days, mini's tend to go before 150, also depending on how many kids she's had before, the belly ligs tend to stretch, giving the illusion (and hope) of multiple kids.

With my past pygmy doe...her udder would literally be massive for her body, she had a very nice well attached udder that started growing 4 weeks before she was due and literally would triple in size the day she'd deliver.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Caviar*

Here she is last April for body comparison. This is her first kidding with me, I believe she had kidded once or twice before I got her, but they didn't give me any details.

Definately not letting Nemo run with the girls this year

Thanks for the input.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Caviar*

Very nice.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Caviar*



EstellaMA said:


> Definately not letting Nemo run with the girls this year


I second that one. Next year I'm taking the doe's to the buck to be bred let them breed then take her back to the pasture. The first buck we had we let run with the girls and we were lucky to catch a couple of the breedings hlala: , On the others we just caught messy tails and never seen them in heat. So we have a couple of ???? for due dates and it kills me. I have a hard enough time trying to figure out when they will kid with a due date.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Caviar*

Caviar today 119 days? Still watching her closely in case it's 140. Blah She was waiting for me to walk away from the carport my rabbits live in. She ended up squirted with the hose about 10 minutes later when I caught her head butting a jfeeder because she couldn't reach the rabbit food from the top.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Caviar*

Caviar's bottom day 122 or 143


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Caviar*

I have no idea. But she sure is cute. I think you will have to keep watch twice, if it isn't yet.

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Caviar*

 She looks like she's a SASSY girl! Such an expression on her face!

Well...I'm going to say that she likely is due with the later date, her udder growth looks right for being due in a little more than a month.

Even if she is a "sudden filler" she doesn't have the dropped look of a doe close to delivery.
I am anxious to see her babies! I breed pygmy/nigie cross kids and all I ever get are either agouti pattern like Caviar or black kids with frosted ears and noses....I'm betting that you get Agouti babies :wink:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Caviar*

Yeah, I'm figuring the later date too, but still keeping an eye on her now. She's a bratty thing for sure Boss of everyone else (except Nemo), which is funny because she will end up the smallest member of the herd.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Caviar*

Poor Caviar just waddles around grunting and pointing her horns at all the other goats these days. Doesn't even have to involve food anymore, she just doesn't want anyone near her. Not the best picture, sun glare got in the way. Don't let the sun fool you, it's freezing out there...


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Caviar*

Ok, got a somewhat better picture of Caviar's rear end today. Day 133?


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Caviar*

Day 138?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Caviar*

she looks ready to go soon! good luck!


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Caviar*

My pygmy just gave birth on wednesday and she looked just like that except her bag was probably triple that size. We were for sure that she had triplets or more and she had two HUGE healthy kids. Good luck!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Caviar*

I bet she will be glad to have that over with. I've had some that looked that big this year, and they seem so much more comfortable now.

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Caviar*

Her udder is definately filling!! My beloved late pygmy doe Dolly always looked like Caviar the last weeks of her pregnancies...very round and very moody!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Caviar*

She is looking good, but I believe she has a bit more to go also.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Caviar*

Most definately moody. She goes from not careing that the other goats are around to lunging and chasing them down. As best she can that is, she really isn't very quick anymore. Today she's walking about grunting and poking her sides with her horns. She keeps taking herself over to the big plastic dog crate that my 3 oldest babies get locked in at night (they still want to come in the garage at night, but break out of their baby pen and the garage isn't for roaming goats, so they get locked in) and laying in there. Nothing to cause me to loose any extra sleep over, but definately keeping an eye on her and doing an extra check at night before I hit bed.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Caviar*

Caviar's in labor now She spent most of yesterday stretching and her udder got noticably bigger. Her belly dropped as well. It didn't look like it, but top part is soft like normal when it was pretty hard and full the past couple weeks. This morning, belly dropped more, udder is twice the size it was yesterday morning and has the funky upside U tail carriage. She's also no leaving her house, not even for fresh hay.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Caviar*

2 bucklings, blue eyes and wattles like daddy. both black with frosted nose and ears, one has a white spot on head, tail tip and I think 2 or 3 around lower jaw. Caviar had a bit of a hard time, she's sore I'm sure. After a lot of hard pushing and only 2 sacks out I found 1 nose and 1 back foot. Had to push the foot back and find a front leg that went went the head. First came right out after that. Then had to find second back foot for boy number 2. She really didn't want anything to do with them for a while, but they got a bit of a nurse done and she licking and talking to them now. Waiting on afterbirth. Don't feel like taking the time to resize the picture to post on here right now. Will do it tomorrow.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your baby boys :leap: Give Caviar some warm molasses water and massage her udder, the water will help with her energy and the udder massage helps with milk let down as well as contractions to deliver the afterbirth.

Can't wait to see your new little guys!


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

I gave her some water with plain childrens electrolyte drink mixed in. I always have a bottle of it around, started that years ago with my other types of animals. I have yet to remember to get molasses when at the grocery store, I buy most everything in bulk and haven't seen molasses at Costco. She passed her placenta and was cuddling with her boys about an hour ago. They moved into my garage for at least the night. Everyone was shivering outside, including me, I ended up giving my sweatshirt to the babies. Everything I've read about messy goat births sure weren't exagerating. It's going to be interesting getting my towels washed, I'm investing in puppy pads for Trixie Milk seems to be flowing good, both boys were nursing on their own when I was out there giving my ober babies their night time bottles. All right, took a minute to resize first picture. The one without white was first born, he's a teeny bit perkier than his breech brother, bigger head. Bed time for me now, so tired


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable....congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

21ish hours old


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

What cuties! Good luck with them. :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What handsome boys!!!! They grow fast too...be prepared! Kids tend to double their birth weight with in a week.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Liz on the growing tip. I've gotten my other bottle babies at 1 week or older, so good to know


----------

